# Well that’s us buggered for Switzerland!!



## Tonybvi (Jun 15, 2022)

My son has just received a notice of serious breaching of Swiss speeding laws (he was trying to get to a bar in Verbier before it shut which surprisingly the polis don’t accept as an excuse!).  Unfortunately for some obscure reason they ask for details of his wife and his parents.
So next time we enter Switzerland I reckon our passports when scanned will trigger off all sorts of alarms!

(Sorry don’t know how it ended in on topic posts - should be off topic!)


----------



## Boris7 (Jun 15, 2022)

No, you’ll be fine, you will flag on their system but unless he hasn’t paid his fine and is with you you’ll not have any issues.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jun 16, 2022)

You`ll be ok when you come to Penwortham as well Tony seeing as the Police station is now a vets and although there are hundreds of the buggers at Hutton we don`t see them anymore either


----------



## Tonybvi (Jun 16, 2022)

Wooie1958 said:


> You`ll be ok when you come to Penwortham as well Tony seeing as the Police station is now a vets and although there are hundreds of the buggers at Hutton we don`t see them anymore either



How times have changed, Graham.  Sue‘s Dad still has a few hoof prints in his tarmac drive from our wedding day (50 years ago this September).  A couple of mounted police from Hutton had spotted a portable radio on the back seat of my best man’s Triumph Herald convertible (hood down of course) parked outside the house on Cop Lane and rode up the drive still on their horses, knocked on the door and advised him to put the radio somewhere safe!!


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jun 17, 2022)

Tonybvi said:


> How times have changed, Graham.  Sue‘s Dad still has a few hoof prints in his tarmac drive from our wedding day (50 years ago this September).  A couple of mounted police from Hutton had spotted a portable radio on the back seat of my best man’s Triumph Herald convertible (hood down of course) parked outside the house on Cop Lane and rode up the drive still on their horses, knocked on the door and advised him to put the radio somewhere safe!!




We used to get them every day here because we are very close to where the stables are on Lindle Lane but can`t remember the last time we saw them now    

One of the neighbours had a bucket and shovel by his front gate waiting for the inevitable and had a nice pile of it at the bottom of his rear garden maturing.


----------



## trevskoda (Jun 17, 2022)

Police on horses, next you will be telling me they have shields and spears.


----------



## SquirrellCook (Jun 17, 2022)

Police Horses in Doncaster are common when the savages are gathering for some sad event.


----------



## Nabsim (Jun 17, 2022)

trevskoda said:


> Police on horses, next you will be telling me they have shields and spears.


Yeah they do, plexiglass glass shield and the spears are extendable night sticks


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jun 18, 2022)

SquirrellCook said:


> Police Horses in Doncaster are common when the savages are gathering for some sad event.



I live approx 1/2 mile from Lancashire Constabulary Headquarters where the police horse stable are and they were a very common ( every day ) occurrence round here, they would ride out in pairs and would always stop for a chat, not anymore sadly.

The last time i saw them the 2 young female police officers riding them were both on their mobile phones twittering, twottering, twattering or whatever


----------

